
Samsung's Android browser hits 1B downloads, more than Firefox and Opera - symisc_devel
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/02/11/samsungs-android-browser-hits-1-billion-downloads-more-than-firefox-and-opera-combined/
======
symisc_devel
Installing a browser by default that cannot be uninstalled or even disabled
then claiming it's the most installed browser, is a a little bit exaggerated.
It's like Microsoft claiming that IE was the most installed browser on PCs,
even if a great number of people only ever used it to download Firefox or
Chrome.

------
QUFB
Samsung Internet is great. It has built in support for content blockers, uses
the Blink engine and everything renders well. I'd like to use Firefox on
Android, but the performance and rendering on some sites is abysmal.

